# What English discipline do you ride?



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to choose all-round, as I'm not good enough to specialise in anything yet. However, I really want to do dressage when I'm better, and eventing just seems like the perfect culmination of all things fun and equestrian


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I do mainly just pleasure riding... I guess that counts as all-round english riding.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Dressage is what I want to excel in but I do other diciplines with my horses.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

over here we have English hack shows. So I do these mainly and use dressage days as training


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I do a little bit of everything. 8) 
I really want to get more into dressage though.


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

I do mostly hacking, but would love to do endurance and dressage one day


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

At the moment, it's primarily just riding around in a ring. But when I "lease/rent", I'd like to be able to do a lot of trails! Since that's the one thing I was never able to do!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I do hunter jumping.  I also trail sometimes!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

My horse is trained in everything English, but mostly dressage. I do dressage and equitation with her. A bit of hunter-jumper too.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

I do every type of english cos thats all i know how too do lol 

Mostly hacking and a bit of jumping and dressage 


xx


----------



## EnglishGuy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hunter/Jumper. I'd like to do cross country too some time.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hunters and jumpers. LOVE jumping!!!!!!! lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

We do Jumpers and Eventing. My horse HATES hunter, he thinks it's too slow and boring lol


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 25, 2008)

That was a hard choice!! Dressage is primary for me, but I jump often too. I guess that would be combined training...the best of both worlds!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

techniacally all of the above. haha. 
i do eventing primarily, but with some hunter/jumper shows, hacking, flat hunter shows, and only dressage shows. :]


----------



## PasDeCheval (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm an Eventer all the way  :!: 
PasDeCheval


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

I do dressage, But I use to do alot of hunter jumper stuff (and failed...haha)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

You forgot Saddleseat....


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> You forgot Saddleseat....


Oh, I'm sorry! =/ I know nothing about it and have never seen anyone ride that way so it must have slipped my mind.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

lol That is okay. It seems anymore not many people even know what it is or contribute it to something bad. No worries though!


----------



## DreamingOfHorses (May 26, 2008)

Hunter/jumper and all-around English riding


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm reaally into eventing because I feel like me and my horse are such a team in all three phases, but hunter/jumpers are awesome too because I get to concentrate on my eq. Not saying I don't think about my form at all in eventing, but when you're galloping in the cross country field, the last thing you're thinking is 'thumbs on top or I else won't place" . ;]


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

im also an allrounder but i love show jumping XD, and i would like to try eventing but the stables where i ride doesnt really have an eventing course


----------



## JetLagaside (Sep 12, 2008)

It was a bit hard to pick  I do all the hunter jumper stuff and trail and if I ever get a fitting saddle I'll be back doing Sidesaddle but I used to event so I also work on dressage and cross country.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i have been doing mainly dressage and jumping but lately ive been doing more sporting and both me and possum are really enjoying it. shes actually really good at barrels and flags which i didnt expect her to be


----------



## midnightsgirl2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I started out in the hunter/jumper ring but 6 years ago I changed to eventing and love it!


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm with LadyDreamer! Another Saddle Seater!


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Dressage 
I'm training in the M with Jetske. 
Dutch level which is the level before Z.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Jumping!!!!!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I do dressage atm but I want to get into endurance and eventing


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i've done a little of everything but mainly showing and dressage, after all variety is the spice of life! ;-)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm just a lesson rider so I can't say that I would ride some discipline. Or my discipline is "go round the arena and try to get on with the lesson horse..." 

But maybe there're some elements of dressage when I ride... I've even participated some easy dressage shows with lesson horses.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Im more like Tamma, I am learning how to ride properly. Though I am more impressed from War time horses. However here I would say hunter/jumper


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Darn, I can't do the poll. I do Equitation! =D


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

I did jumping in the past but now I'm doing dressage. I hated dressage when I was younger because I thought it was boring and too fiddly  But now I love it!! It's just sooooooooo rewarding to get that utter feeling of oneness and balance and clarity and such a sense of achievement when you finally perform that perfect movement or that georgeous gait!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I ride Hunter Under Saddle...no poll choice for that


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure what it is called in the poll but Working Hunter  i like to do a little of everything though  And hunt XD


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

When I rode English I did Saddleseat!! I'm fixin to learn how to do dressage for my graduation project and I'm gonna have to learn how to rack and ride a gaited horse b/c I have two gaited 1 yr olds that I'm gonna have to learn to ride


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

yay! Another saddleseat person


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

You don't have my option! When I was showing APHA I rode Bo in Hunter Under and Hunt Seat Eq. He has the most gorgeous canter ever and extremely fun to ride. I suck at English, so my baby basically carried me thorugh those classes


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

saddleseat!


----------

